# Visa Update: processed?



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

we recently contacted the UK Visa Enquiry people and this is what we got:

"Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. *Your application has been processed*. Please wait for the next few days to be contacted by your Visa Application Centre or to receive the documentation by post if you paid the courier service. We recommend our customers not to purchase any arrangements until they have the decision due to the standards visa processing times"

Is it good/bad? Why don't they tell you the outcome of the application if it has been processed?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You'll just have to wait and see. They don't disclose the results to protect privacy.


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

They dont disclose the outcome, they can only check the status update. 
Where did you apply from and how long it took for the descion to be made?


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

cool, thanks guys - I take it we will find out the outcome soon then? Will they email?

We applied form Mexico City - it was just over 3 weeks from the point that they received the documents at the processing centre in Bogota.


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

They wont email you. The visa office where you applied will text or call you to pick up the passport soon as they receive it.


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you have to go pick it up at the embassy? I thought that they post it out to you?


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

If you paid for the courier service, it will get sent to you.


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

oh ok. I was under the impression that they sent an email first telling you what the result was and then tell you they are sending it out to you.

Oh well, hopefully not much longer either way


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

I have received the same massage as Davidscottish. Could anyone tell me how long I have to wait to be contacted by my Visa Application Centre. It's been almost a week since I got this email but I have yet to be contacted by my Visa Application Centre.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you have applied in Zambia, it can take longer.


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

I am a resident in Poland. I have applied from British embassy in Warsaw..


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Pelerin said:


> I have received the same massage as Davidscottish. Could anyone tell me how long I have to wait to be contacted by my Visa Application Centre. It's been almost a week since I got this email but I have yet to be contacted by my Visa Application Centre.


We heard 1 week ago today - still nothing :/ I think all we can do is wait, I have emailed again to see if there is an update. It is quite frustrating since the decision has already been made - just want to know! - but there isn't much we can do, so I think just to be patient  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

DavidScottish said:


> We heard 1 week ago today - still nothing :/ I think all we can do is wait, I have emailed again to see if there is an update. It is quite frustrating since the decision has already been made - just want to know! - but there isn't much we can do, so I think just to be patient  :fingerscrossed:



I have emailed my Visa Application Centre. They replied saying that my application was not ready yet and the email from UKVI may have been sent to me in error..

Just incredible!


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah that sucks. I have emailed them again... just having to wait now :/


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Pelerin said:


> I have emailed my Visa Application Centre. They replied saying that my application was not ready yet and the email from UKVI may have been sent to me in error..
> 
> Just incredible!


Have you heard anything yet Perelin? Just getting anxious about not hearing now


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

DavidScottish said:


> Have you heard anything yet Perelin? Just getting anxious about not hearing now


No, I haven't heard anything yet. It's very frustrating! Have you tried to contact your Visa Application Centre or call UKVI? They should tell you the status of your application. My Visa Application Centre said the email I received from UKVI saying my application had been processed had been sent in error and I had to wait


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Pelerin said:


> No, I haven't heard anything yet. It's very frustrating! Have you tried to contact your Visa Application Centre or call UKVI? They should tell you the status of your application. My Visa Application Centre said the email I received from UKVI saying my application had been processed had been sent in error and I had to wait


No I have only used the visa enquiry email form: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

I was thinking of calling UKVI, but its quite expensive. Ill see how it goes. Do you mean the visa application centre as in; the consulate/embassy that you went to apply? I'll maybe try and contact them to see if they know anything.


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

DavidScottish said:


> No I have only used the visa enquiry email form: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/
> 
> I was thinking of calling UKVI, but its quite expensive. Ill see how it goes. Do you mean the visa application centre as in; the consulate/embassy that you went to apply? I'll maybe try and contact them to see if they know anything.


I have sent more than one email to UKVI using the https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/[/url]. But no reply. Your Visa Application Centre is the consulate/embassy where you have submitted your application. In my case it's the British Embassy Warsaw.


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Pelerin said:


> I have sent more than one email to UKVI using the https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/[/url]. But no reply. Your Visa Application Centre is the consulate/embassy where you have submitted your application. In my case it's the British Embassy Warsaw.


My wife called the embassy today but they weren't any help. Been trying to call UKVI but couldn't get through


----------



## paulm7 (May 4, 2014)

Hi

Sorry to jump on this thread but I saw that you have applied in Mexico City. My wife is also Mexican and we will be submitting her settlement application soon. Just need her to pass an English test first. I was just wondering how long you have been going through the process and if your wife had to go to Mexico City for an interview or just to give biometrics?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

paulm7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to jump on this thread but I saw that you have applied in Mexico City. My wife is also Mexican and we will be submitting her settlement application soon. Just need her to pass an English test first. I was just wondering how long you have been going through the process and if your wife had to go to Mexico City for an interview or just to give biometrics?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey Paulm. If you start a new thread and post all your questions ill try my best. pm me the link. I think there are 1 or 2 others from Mexico, so a new thread might give you more responses 



> I have sent more than one email to UKVI using the https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/[/url]. But no reply. Your Visa Application Centre is the consulate/embassy where you have submitted your application. In my case it's the British Embassy Warsaw.


Perelin, we got an email back from them saying that the application has been "delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted." So hopefully we will hear soon - I just hope it isnt a bad sign


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

DavidScottish said:


> Hey Paulm. If you start a new thread and post all your questions ill try my best. pm me the link. I think there are 1 or 2 others from Mexico, so a new thread might give you more responses
> 
> 
> 
> Perelin, we got an email back from them saying that the application has been "delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted." So hopefully we will hear soon - I just hope it isnt a bad sign


Thank you for the update. Did you get an email from the embassy/consulate or from UKVI? I hope it goes well for you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Pelerin said:


> Thank you for the update. Did you get an email from the embassy/consulate or from UKVI? I hope it goes well for you :fingerscrossed:


reply from UKVI by email. The consulate wasn't very helpful when we phoned them.

Hopefully will hear something positive soon. Thanks. Good luck aswell :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

DavidScottish said:


> reply from UKVI by email. The consulate wasn't very helpful when we phoned them.
> 
> Hopefully will hear something positive soon. Thanks. Good luck aswell :fingerscrossed:


Hi DavidScottish. I have also received an email from UKVI today which states "

"Thank you for contacting the UK Visa and Immigration International Enquiry Service. Refer to the application status, it states that 'A decision in an application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted'. Please be patient and wait for further announcement from the Visa Application Centre."

We should just wait and see.. Hopefully we're going to receive a positive decision soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

DavidScottish said:


> reply from UKVI by email. The consulate wasn't very helpful when we phoned them.
> 
> Hopefully will hear something positive soon. Thanks. Good luck aswell :fingerscrossed:


Hi davidScottish

Have you heard anything from UKVI or your embassy/consulate regarding your application? I have yet a message from UKVI since their last one


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

David you got the visa? sorry i wasn't able to go through the pages as i'm currently at work? if you did get the visa, congratulations! very happy for you!


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

Pelerin said:


> Hi davidScottish
> 
> Have you heard anything from UKVI or your embassy/consulate regarding your application? I have yet a message from UKVI since their last one





> David you got the visa? sorry i wasn't able to go through the pages as i'm currently at work? if you did get the visa, congratulations! very happy for you!


Hey guys,

Got this one yesterday:

"Your answer for your visa application for the United Kingdom is ready. Your passport and documents will arrive via FEDEX within the next 3 to 5 working days."

As always it doesn't say what the outcome... another few days of more anxious wait 

I was actually about to email the UKVI until we got this message, just try send them another email if you haven't for a while.


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

DavidScottish said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got this one yesterday:
> 
> ...


I hope the decision is positive. I wish you good luck..

I'll email UKVI first thing next Monday to find out...

Thank you for the update DavidScottish


----------



## DavidScottish (Feb 5, 2014)

We got the visa yesterday guys. I hope you all get success soon !


----------



## Pelerin (May 17, 2014)

DavidScottish said:


> We got the visa yesterday guys. I hope you all get success soon !



Great news ! Congratulations DavidScottish


----------

